# Motbourne Rag



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Just a little thing I threw together. This is a "musique concrète" based on my competition piece for solo trombone, and I think it sounds pretty damn good, if I do say so myself. I hope you enjoy it too if you decide to check it out.

*Download here*

Stream here


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I really liked it. The overall atmosphere seemed really eerie to me, like all the sounds were coming up from an abyss. The incorporation of the trombone was done really cleverly I think. What program do you use for creating these sounds?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks violadude!

First of all, I should say the trombone isn't so much "incorporated" as it generates the entire piece. Obviously some sounds you hear are further removed from the source than others, but that's one of the exciting things about sound manipulation, the sky's the limit in terms of what can be created with even the most mundane of sources. To achieve the transformations I used Cool Edit 2.0, and in particular its pitch bend (including a Doppler effect simulator), filtering (primarily notch and FFT), resampling, distortion, noise removal, reverb, tap delay, convolution and various other features, but I think most of these are standard for DAWs/audio editing programs, so you could probably pick up almost anything and have a similar range of tools available.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome Dan, I loves me some cut up Trombone! Perfect music when sitting in the dark by oneself!

Had to make a cover for it, just for the visual touch when You play it with j.river media center...

Found a pic. of your dad, "Freddie" to put on there, him dancing the Mothbourne Rag way back in the swinging sixties! 









/ptr


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Wow, I really enjoyed this! I'm going to have to check out some of your other stuff.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you both, ptr and arcane! As always, an album cover by our resident visual design guru is very much welcome.


----------

